# Carbon Fiber CAAD9



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

I know it's true because I saw it on Craig's List:
54cm Cannondale CAAD 9

It's a CAAD8 anyway.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

That was posted one town over from where I grew up. Be careful speculating theft as the owner might just be that dumb.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

:idea: I prefer the hi-mod aluminum SuperSix with the 11-speed Sram Dura Ace


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> I know it's true because I saw it on Craig's List:
> 54cm Cannondale CAAD 9
> 
> It's a CAAD8 anyway.


I'd give them the benefit of the doubt - the fork is at least carbon


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I'm sure it's a caad 9 .. mine was blue instead of red


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

That paint in the middle sure is a nice imitation of brushed aluminium!
Poor guy, can't even recognize the material when it's exposed RAW in his face...

Not a first though, I've seen some CAAD's (even a CAAD4) being sold as carbon bikes on other sites too. Makes you wonder :confused5:


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

shotojs78 said:


> I'm sure it's a caad 9 .. mine was blue instead of red


It looks a lot like this bike to me (including the saddle): Cannondale CAAD 8 | Internet Bike Database


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

ph0enix said:


> It looks a lot like this bike to me (including the saddle): Cannondale CAAD 8 | Internet Bike Database


It also looks a lot like this one : BikePedia - 2007 Cannondale CAAD9 Optimo 3 Complete Bicycle

In 2007, the CAAD8 and CAAD9 share some identical finishes. Back then, I saw both the CAAD8 Optimo1 and CAAD9 Optimo3 side-by-side, both having the red/bare alu finish. Other than some small differences in spec, it was hard to tell them appart. To start with, the CAAD9 frame didn't look all that different from its predecessor... With similar equipment, they looked identical!

However, one thing leads me to believe that the guy who posted the ad is right about his bike being a 9. Notice the crankset : it is obviously a Shimano one. You can see the black plastic cap used to adjust bearing pre-load. Now look again at the picture you've linked to. You'll see what is obviously a black SRAM/Truvativ crankset - you can tell by the crank bolt. Then, if you look at the listings on Bikepedia, you'll see that the CAAD9 came with a Shimano 105 crankset, whereas the CAAD8 had a Truvativ Elita GXP crank.

Bottom line : the Craig's List ad is most probably right about the bike being a CAAD9.

It hardly excuses the "carbon fiber bike" part though...


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Svooterz said:


> It also looks a lot like this one : BikePedia - 2007 Cannondale CAAD9 Optimo 3 Complete Bicycle
> 
> In 2007, the CAAD8 and CAAD9 share some identical finishes. Back then, I saw both the CAAD8 Optimo1 and CAAD9 Optimo3 side-by-side, both having the red/bare alu finish. Other than some small differences in spec, it was hard to tell them appart. To start with, the CAAD9 frame didn't look all that different from its predecessor... With similar equipment, they looked identical!
> 
> ...


Fair enough. It's most likely a CAAD9.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Someone should email the seller with a link to the video of the Cdale rep explaining what's new in the CAAD10 from their website. He specifically goes into what CAAD means, LOL.


----------

